# New Guy Id Please



## Justarn (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all I picked up a p today, he was imported as a gold spilo but due to growing into a more pygo shape sold to me as a red belly...
I don't think he is a nat?

How do I post pics? Do I need a post count?

Ah here we go...

Excuse that water I just cleaned the filter.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

that is definitely not a gold spilo...it's just a plain red belly/pygocentrus nattereri. you would have lucked out if you got at least a pyro ternetzi. nontheless, I think it's a nice looking red belly...just stressed out at the moment.


----------



## Justarn (Apr 14, 2018)

Really, I thought he looked just like the ternetzi online?
He is pure yellow underneath pal?
Obviously ternetzi is a red belly nat colour variation.

I've never kept such an aggressive pirahna, actually blows the Manny and Caribe.

So easy to get pirahan mixed up as babys I guess, it's odd that the other fish at the LFS was the exact colouration but with a concave head, came in with him both labelled spilo...
I'm happy with him anyway which is what matters I guess.

He looks exactly like this example or ternetzi to me, as I'm a newbie with pirahna can explain exactly what is the difference?

All the red bellys here in the UK have bright red bellys!?
Thanks.


----------



## Justarn (Apr 14, 2018)

My link

Click above link.

So are you saying all the spilo for sale in the UK are normal red bellys, what's your experience with the species?
Pirahna info website specifically states they can look very pygo as they grow!?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a gold spilo, head shape gives that away. I would say ternetzi that needs an improved diet to bring out its colors.


----------



## Justarn (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------

